# Cleaning powder coated alloys



## goldring07 (Mar 13, 2013)

Hi all,

I'm due to be getting my alloys refurbished and powder coated and I was just after some general advise on how to keep them looking like new.

I have a spare set of alloys to use whilst they are getting done, but what I'm after is what to do with them once i get them back (before putting them back on) such as sealing/waxing. Then tips on general maintenance for a normal car wash every other week?

I have the following items to use and will be buying more bits shortly:

Shampoo - Wolfs white satin
Valet Pro Bilberry wheel cleaner
Valet Pro Citrus pre wash
Iron-x
AG tar/glue remover
BH Clay
AG SRP
CarPro Reload sealant
PB Wheel sealant
AG HD Wax
Sonax xtreme detailer
Meguiars wheel brush
Wheel woolies - im looking to buy these ready for the refurbed alloys

If there is anything else that i might need, please let me know. Also whats the best mitt to use to clean the face of the alloys with. I have a Cquartz Wool Wash Mitt for the body and would preferably like to use something different for the alloys.

Any tips or advise would be grateful, i have had a search on this and have come across some tips. But there are still bits im not sure of.

Cheers!

Rob


----------



## danb85 (May 15, 2008)

im in same position as you, ill be putting some sealant on them - thinking gtechniq c2 or carbon collective platinum wheels - least ill get a significant amount of durability from them instead of needing to reapply every few months.

Ive got my wheel woolies and also a dooka wheel wash pad/mit thats good for getting behind the spokes which i use currently.


----------



## goldring07 (Mar 13, 2013)

Wheels are all done and I spent some time sealing them up, 2 coats of poor boys wheel sealant.

Its been over a week since they were done and I have washed them once, dried them and went over them with Sonax xtreme detailer. Still looking really glossy.

Think im going to get the same combo as you with the woolies and wash mitt.

What wheel cleaner do you use? I used a weak mix of billberry wheel cleaner on them before going over with wolfs shampoo.


----------



## TOMMY_RS (Aug 2, 2010)

If sealed properly you shouldn't need to use any wheel cleaner at all, just jetwash and washed with a good shampoo.


----------



## sprocketser (Aug 4, 2012)

Cool , any pix of them mate !


----------



## goldring07 (Mar 13, 2013)

Thanks all, have just ordered some wheel woolies and a dooka wash mitt cant wait to give them a go!

Some pics:







No center caps at the moment, i need to attempt to refurb them and spray them myself.


----------



## lightningslow (Oct 19, 2013)

goldring07 said:


> No center caps at the moment, i need to attempt to refurb them and spray them myself.


Buy some new ones off of eBay. They're usually £5 for new sets.

Got some for my alloys and stuck on new citroen badges with new black inserts, cost me £7 all in.


----------



## swirlyboy (Apr 14, 2011)

I do like the corsa vxr, great little cars, why didn't you get the centre caps powder coated with the wheels?


----------



## goldring07 (Mar 13, 2013)

Had a look for new caps but your talking about £30-40 for a new set unfortunately. There's second hand sets on ebay but they are the same condition as mine, so will do them myself.

Spoke with the refurb place but unfortunately they do not do centre caps. Strange as another place a used before for my previous car did them without asking!

Will post updates once I get round to doing them!


----------



## cossierick (Jan 19, 2011)

I got given a good top. Make sure you polish / prep the wheels first before you apply the sealant , a good cost of sfp or tripple , black hole etc and that will give the wax a better chance of bonding properly and lasting longer. 

I have pb sealant on mine over some tripple and are still beading strong 3+ months and 2.5k . 

A weak bilberry wouldn't go a miss if there really dirty to save rubbing more with the mitt. 

Oh and wheel wollies are brilliant


----------



## swirlyboy (Apr 14, 2011)

I wonder if the powder coat place knew the centre caps were metal? Wheels colour suits the car nicely.


----------



## goldring07 (Mar 13, 2013)

The place knew they were plastic but werent interested in doing them unfortunately.

Tried out the wheel woolies and dooka wheel mitt last night, really impressed with both. Made it all alot easier and quicker to do. Only needed to use the large brush for in between the spokes, will try the small brush for the top and bottom grill at the front as its a right pain to clean each individual slot!


----------



## Rayner (Aug 16, 2012)

goldring07 said:


> The place knew they were plastic but werent interested in doing them unfortunately.
> 
> Tried out the wheel woolies and dooka wheel mitt last night, really impressed with both. Made it all alot easier and quicker to do. Only needed to use the large brush for in between the spokes, will try the small brush for the top and bottom grill at the front as its a right pain to clean each individual slot!


They can't powder coat plastic because of the heat of the oven. When I had mine done he said he could powder the wheels and wetspray the plastic but can't guarantee a match. He also said he could pretty much guarantee they won't match lol.

Luckily mine are metal apart from the big fake nut which I sprayed in a chrome colour as planned anyway 

They look great chap :thumb:


----------



## swirlyboy (Apr 14, 2011)

Rayner said:


> They can't powder coat plastic because of the heat of the oven.


It's not due to the heat, it's because you can't electrostatic charge plastic, so the powder won't stick.

But the centre caps are metal, so they can be powder coated, mine are.


----------



## Rayner (Aug 16, 2012)

swirlyboy said:


> It's not due to the heat, it's because you can't electrostatic charge plastic, so the powder won't stick.
> 
> But the centre caps are metal, so they can be powder coated, mine are.


Hmm I was told it was because they're heated to 300 n odd C which would melt plastic. Ok so there's 2 reasons they can't do them :lol:


----------

